# Commissioned vs Non-Conmissioned



## Aero_Solas (4 Mar 2020)

Hello!

I'm wondering what the key differences are between commissioned and non commissioned members and officers. Are there any differences at all?

Thank you for your time!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (4 Mar 2020)

Aero_Solas said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what the key differences are between commissioned and non commissioned members and officers.



This may help,

Role of Officer vs job of NCM [Merged] 

https://navy.ca/forums/threads/171.525
27 pages.


----------

